# So this is Fate



## ClosetWriter (Jul 26, 2014)

Writing has not come easy for me as of late. Since I published my first book early this year I have been trying hard to start my second. Things have not went well. I have started writing several times only to quit before finishing the first chapter. I thought I was inspired, but have not been able to focus on a message long enough to continue.


Yesterday (7-23-14), I was feeling down about my lack of inspiration, so I decided I needed to spend some time alone in nature. I started up my ATV (all-terrain vehicle), and headed toward the Bull Gap trails located near my home in Northern Michigan’s Huron National Forest. 


Alone-time in nature is very therapeutic for me. It allows me quiet time to reflect on things that are important in my life. I really needed the reminder as I was starting to feel sorry for myself.


On weekends the trails can get very busy with ATVs, but Monday through Thursday it is very unusual to see another human. Being aware of this I left a note for my wife who was not home at the time I left. My ATV has seen better days, and my own health issues have made me become very careful about letting her know where I am going, and the time I departed.


I have spent a great deal of time on these trails, and am often flooded with emotions as I pass spots that remind me of moments I spent with my father hunting, and picking wild blueberries. There is one particular spot along the trail that always seems to leave me feeling nostalgic. It is near a spot where Dad and I once picked a coffee can full of the delicious blueberries. Dad is gone now, and I think about him often, so as I approached the downward slope on the sandy trail I was preparing myself for the sense of loss that I tend to feel. I have a rule that I make myself live by: Yesterday is gone; live in the moment. Just as I was about to remind myself to do so, I noticed a very elderly lady struggling to get up the sandy hill. It took me a moment to realize that there was something wrong with this picture. She was small, frail, alone, and looked scared.


I stopped to ask her if she needed any help. She said she couldn't find her car, and that she was lost. I noticed she had a small white container in her hand which held wild blueberries as she told me that she thought her car was on this road. I informed her that this was an ATV trail not a road. The trail is very narrow, far too narrow for a car, so I was very concerned about her. She seemed very confused, and told me that she was ninety-years old.
I knew that the direction she was headed was leading deep into the Huron National forest. There were no roads in that direction for several miles, so I asked her where she came from. She said she got here by coming down the ‘old road’ to the end, and then turned left. I sat her down against a tree, told her not to leave, and that I would try to find her car. She was very scared, so I promised her that I would be right back.


The only road nearby that seemed to fit into her description was a rough ride about a half mile from there. She was very frail looking, so I wanted to make sure I knew where her car was before I put her through the ride.


In about ten minutes I arrived to the spot that I thought she was describing, but saw no car anywhere near this area. It was getting late in the day, so I contemplated the possibility that she may have Alzheimer’s. I worried that she may have walked off from her home, and thought she drove her car there.
I told myself to think hard. Did she say anything else that might lead me to a car? I thought about her exact words, and remembered her saying that she drove to the end of the old road, and turned left. The only road nearby that ends at another road was about a mile from there, so that is where I headed. I also remembered her saying she turned left while pointing right. I drove to the end of that road, and turned right instead of left. About a half mile from that road was another road. I knew that the ATV trails crossed that road, so I headed that direction. Just before I got to the ATV trail I looked down a two-track-fire trail to my left. I was unable to see any vehicle, but I noticed a glimmer of the sun reflecting off something down the trail.  I had found her car.


When I got back to her, I told her that I think I found the car. I helped her get on the back of the ATV, and we slowly headed down the nearly one-mile-long ride along the sandy, rock, and root covered trail. As we rode along I asked her if anyone knew where she was, and she said that her husband had passed years earlier, and that her son was visiting. She told him that she was going to pick blueberries, but he didn’t know where. I kindly told her that she probably should bring someone with her, or at least make sure you let someone know where you will be, and when you will be back. She said, “I guess it is time I quit doing certain things.” Her voice then cracked as she said, “But I love being out in nature, and going for walks.” I told her, “I understand; nature means the world to me as well. In fact I was only out here because I felt the need to take some photos.”


As we pulled up to her car she said, “I wish I had a million dollars because if I did I would give it to you. But I don’t; I’m just a poor old lady.” I laughed, and told her, “That’s okay; I would like to think that there are a lot of people who would have done the same for me if I were in the same situation.”I watched to make sure she was able to start her car, and waved as she pulled away.


When I arrived home I thought about what had happened. I thought about the fact that I almost didn't go for an ATV ride, but because I was feeling down I needed to get out in the fresh air. I thought about the fact that no one knew where she was. I thought about the fact that her car could not be seen from the road. I thought about the fact that it was late in the day, she was dressed in really light clothing, and the temperature was supposed to drop into the low 40’s overnight. And I thought about the probability that she most likely wouldn't have made it through the night. I then realized that I may have saved her life.


Never again will I allow myself to think I am insignificant.

I matter; we all do.


~Dave


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 26, 2014)

That's a great reminder, Dave. Loved your story. I'll bet you could get that published.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 27, 2014)

Brought tears, this is just wonderful David and so are you!


----------



## dither (Jul 27, 2014)

CW,
that's spookie.

What if?


----------



## Gumby (Jul 27, 2014)

What an amazing thing to have happen, for both you and the Lost Lady.  You gave each other a wonderful gift on that day, Dave, and for us, a life lesson that I won't soon forget. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## No Man (Jul 27, 2014)

Very nice story Dave. 

 From what my untrained eyes see is that you just need a subject for you do have talent.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 21, 2014)

ClosetWriter said:


> Writing has not come easy for me as of late. Since I published my first book early this year I have been trying hard to start my second. Things have not went well. I have started writing several times only to quit before finishing the first chapter. I thought I was inspired, but have not been able to focus on a message long enough to continue.
> 
> 
> Yesterday (7-23-14), I was feeling down about my lack of inspiration, so I decided I needed to spend some time alone in nature. I started up my ATV (all-terrain vehicle), and headed toward the Bull Gap trails located near my home in Northern Michigan’s Huron National Forest.
> ...


This is what I think is this is proof of a higher power. How strange you happen upon a little, frail old lady. Far from help and lost. If something weren't guiding you this is more than synchronicity and, yes, you do matter, you most likely saved a life. Held my elusive attention. Fun. Nice job.

- - - Updated - - -



ClosetWriter said:


> Writing has not come easy for me as of late. Since I published my first book early this year I have been trying hard to start my second. Things have not went well. I have started writing several times only to quit before finishing the first chapter. I thought I was inspired, but have not been able to focus on a message long enough to continue.
> 
> 
> Yesterday (7-23-14), I was feeling down about my lack of inspiration, so I decided I needed to spend some time alone in nature. I started up my ATV (all-terrain vehicle), and headed toward the Bull Gap trails located near my home in Northern Michigan’s Huron National Forest.
> ...


This is what I think is this is proof of a higher power. How strange you happen upon a little, frail old lady. Far from help and lost. If something weren't guiding you this is more than synchronicity and, yes, you do matter, you most likely saved a life. Held my elusive attention. Fun. Nice job.

- - - Updated - - -



ClosetWriter said:


> Writing has not come easy for me as of late. Since I published my first book early this year I have been trying hard to start my second. Things have not went well. I have started writing several times only to quit before finishing the first chapter. I thought I was inspired, but have not been able to focus on a message long enough to continue.
> 
> 
> Yesterday (7-23-14), I was feeling down about my lack of inspiration, so I decided I needed to spend some time alone in nature. I started up my ATV (all-terrain vehicle), and headed toward the Bull Gap trails located near my home in Northern Michigan’s Huron National Forest.
> ...


This is what I think is this is proof of a higher power. How strange you happen upon a little, frail old lady. Far from help and lost. If something weren't guiding you this is more than synchronicity and, yes, you do matter, you most likely saved a life. Held my elusive attention. Fun. Nice job.

- - - Updated - - -



ClosetWriter said:


> Writing has not come easy for me as of late. Since I published my first book early this year I have been trying hard to start my second. Things have not went well. I have started writing several times only to quit before finishing the first chapter. I thought I was inspired, but have not been able to focus on a message long enough to continue.
> 
> 
> Yesterday (7-23-14), I was feeling down about my lack of inspiration, so I decided I needed to spend some time alone in nature. I started up my ATV (all-terrain vehicle), and headed toward the Bull Gap trails located near my home in Northern Michigan’s Huron National Forest.
> ...


This is what I think is this is proof of a higher power. How strange you happen upon a little, frail old lady. Far from help and lost. If something weren't guiding you this is more than synchronicity and, yes, you do matter, you most likely saved a life. Held my elusive attention. Fun. Nice job.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 21, 2014)

Dave well told and inspirational, covers two of the most important aspects of writing.


----------



## qwertyportne (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. Synchronicity? Luck? Serendipity? Who knows but I enjoyed the story and applaud you for stepping up to the plate on her behalf. What a great way to end writer's block!


----------

